# Small business funding



## Pascale (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi,

I am setting up a t-shirt printing business in the UK and wanted to know if there is any small business grants that anyone knows of.

I didn't really want to get a loan from a bank as the repayments are quite high and I don't have any assests that could be used as collatoral.

Thanks
Pascale


----------



## cloetelernest (Mar 20, 2013)

To All Beneficiaries, 

Our company is a leader in Finance industry with 
track records in closing deals on financial services as 
related to Loans, Sourcing of funds via Monetizers(Discounting 
of Bank Instruments), Lease/Sale of Financial Instruments 
(BG/SBLC/MTN/Bank Draft/LC), Project Funding, and lots more
for intending investors. We also work with brokers that have 
got serious clients who are ready to close transactions quickly.

Brokers/Financial Consultants commissions are protected and 100% 
guaranteed. Serious clients should contact via below details to 
work out modalities for successful delivery.

Thank you.
Cloete Ernest
Selippos Technical Limited
For further inquiries:
Contact: [email protected]
Skype: cloetel.ernest


----------



## neilb (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## mellou (Mar 25, 2013)

Are you already trading and looking to grow or are you literally setting up?

This article explains quite nicely the types of start up grants available: Grants for starting a business: what small business grants are available? | Startups if indeed you are a start up.

In fact, startups.co.uk are a wealth of knowledge on business grants, take a look here:
Grants - where to get them | Startups
Apply for a grant to start a business | Startups

If you are already trading then Merchant Cash Advance, Small Business Loans, Alternative Business Finance, United Kapital, UK can be a good alternative from the banks, particularly if you have no assets. Look up business cash advances.

Hope this helps


----------

